# Bucks Meet **TONIGHT* - Curry night without Dave now....



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

UPDATE:
Dave has decided that, in light of the current weather forecast he's not going to come down this week now so this will now be a curry night without Dave  Still plenty of us to have a good time anyway 

Curry night at the Shaad in Aston Clinton again - we went recently and everyone seemed to enjoy it.

For those who didn't come last time...the address and map link is: 132 London Road, Aston Clinton, Buckinghamshire HP22 5HS. The restaurant is on the corner of London Road and Lower Icknield Way, next to the mini roundabout. If you know the area of old, it used to be the Rising Sun pub.

7:30pm onwards

Who fancies joining us for a feed?

NaughTTy &Mrs NaughTTy
phodge & Mr phodge
jampott
thebears
Adam TTR
W7PMC
markTT225
slineTT
Ed from APS

As we've now got a possible 11 people I've removed "Mini" from the title


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well done! I was going to suggest doing something like this when I got back from Le Mans.

We'll come along...'cos Dave will probably want a lift home!! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I might try and pop along. How's that? :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Well done! I was going to suggest doing something like this when I got back from Le Mans.
> 
> We'll come along...'cos Dave will probably want a lift home!! :lol:


You'll be bring the family 4 seater then :roll: :lol:



jampott said:


> I might try and pop along. How's that? :lol:


Excellent - look forward to seeing the RRS...and you of course Tim


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Put me and the Mrs down Paul. I would suggest the Spice Cottage near us, changed management recently and a lot better value and more "Indian" than "contemporary"

The Raj is also good in Wendover itself but has no parking.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Put me and the Mrs down Paul. I would suggest the Spice Cottage near us, changed management recently and a lot better value and more "Indian" than "contemporary"
> 
> The Raj is also good in Wendover itself but has no parking.


Parking's a bit limited at the Spice Cottage though. Don't s'pose that'll worry you though - you'll probably walk there anyway!! I know we shouldn't need many spaces but the Shaad has a nice, large, easy access car park. I also prefer "contemporary" to "Indian" anyway :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

if jampott's gonna be there put me down... :twisted:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> if jampott's gonna be there put me down... :twisted:


Done


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

At least Dave will be able to see all the Le Mans grime before he gets his hands on it. :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't need parking. Just sand, mud ruts, gravel, snow or rocks. Looks far better perched on that. Can you find a curry house next to a car sized 35 degree rocky incline?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> I don't need parking. Just sand, mud ruts, gravel, snow or rocks. Looks far better perched on that. Can you find a curry house next to a car sized 35 degree rocky incline?


I'll steal one from Landrover in Aylesbury on the way


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hooray, i can make this as i'm down South & of course having a stab at the F1 testing the following day. Bigger plus is i can let Tim's tyres down (won't be so good off-road then will it??)

Question, what decent hotels are local (within 5 miles) of the meeting location?? Was booked to stay at Heathrow on the 20th, but if i'm coming to the meet on the Wed evening & then Silverstone on the Thursday, it makes sense to stay local.

Cheers.

Ps. Is it advisable to purchase a 1day ticket in advance for the F1 testing on Thursday?? & if so, where do i get them??


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Hooray, i can make this as i'm down South & of course having a stab at the F1 testing the following day. Bigger plus is i can let Tim's tyres down (won't be so good off-road then will it??)
> 
> Question, what decent hotels are local (within 5 miles) of the meeting location?? Was booked to stay at Heathrow on the 20th, but if i'm coming to the meet on the Wed evening & then Silverstone on the Thursday, it makes sense to stay local.
> 
> ...


Thats great news Paul  Another new car to oggle over too!

I'll send you the list of hotels we send our training delegates (Ignore the Premier Tavel Inns if you wish :wink: ) or there's the West Lodge Hotel about 1/4 mile down the road from the Indian. Supposed to be very nice but it's pretty small so no idea if they'll have vacancies.

Advance ticket sales closed yesterday I'm afraid. I doubt it will be a problem as it's never been overcrowded when I've been. Might be a few more there this year as it's more prominent on the website but I doubt it will be a problem getting in. (Just hope they have lots of booths open).


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Hooray, i can make this as i'm down South & of course having a stab at the F1 testing the following day. Bigger plus is i can let Tim's tyres down (won't be so good off-road then will it??)
> ...


Don't worry about hotels, i had a quick look on our systems & only really Travel Inns locally & the Manor House thingy was full, so opted for the Hilton Milton Keynes as i need to top my Honors points up anyhow. Fairly central for Wed & Thursday.

Tried the Silverstone website & it's a tad shaky so can't even get to advanced tickets, so i'll get them on the day. TBH i think the Â£10 charge may actually put a few folk off so doubt if will be any busier than last year.

Can sort out meeting place for Thursday when i see you on Wednesday


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

What time???


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Mmmm curry and beer. Sounds good to me 

Only fly in the ontment for me, is the weather. Currently at home drying out. Tues and Weds managed to work around showers, frustrating. Wednesday (Leeds) torrential rain all day; wasted day - forecast was not looking good for further South for the next few days either...rather than sitting around in costly accomodation waiting for summer to arrive I bailed out.

Hopefully by the time "curry night" comes around I'll be back on my travels.

Dave


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Good point! :roll:

7:30 if that's not too early.

I'll update the first post.

Fingers crossed Dave


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry guys, cant do next Wednesday - I am doing the 3 peaks challeange next week (climbing Ben Nevis, Scar Fell and Snowden in 24 hours!!!)

Defo coming along on the 13th July though!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT51MON said:


> Sorry guys, cant do next Wednesday - I am doing the 3 peaks challeange next week (climbing Ben Nevis, Scar Fell and Snowden in 24 hours!!!)


You must be mad :lol:

Shame you can't make it 



TT51MON said:


> Defo coming along on the 13th July though!


We'll see you then Simon


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

I can't resist a good Ruby, add me to the list please Paul


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> I can't resist a good Ruby, add me to the list please Paul


Wondered where you'd got to!!

See you on Wednesday Mark


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Any excuse to drive my moded TT lately since my everyday dash to work is gone and my other car now is a bus.
So i will come for the ride, the company and the curry. God knows what new words I will learn this time.......

And lets make things more interesting.......

I will buy a beer to the person that guesses corectly my new horsepower number.

Hints: BMC air filter, APS remap, Hyperboost DV, Blueflame, Samco hoses plus the rest.........


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Any excuse to drive my moded TT lately since my everyday dash to work is gone and my other car now is a bus.
> So i will come for the ride, the company and the curry. God knows what new words I will learn this time.......
> 
> And lets make things more interesting.......
> ...


Ed was talking about your car to me the other day - said it felt reeaaally quick - very similar to mine  (Not quite as quick as his RS4 though as I can attest to :wink: 8) )

I would say rough guess at 276 bhp. Close?

Look forward to seeing you and your newly fettled car Elias 

P.S. Ed was wondering if your windscreen replacement went OK 

Suppose I better book atable for Wednesday now - as I thought this was only going to be a relatively small meet I was going to leave it 'til last minute but this is filling up nicely now :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Paul, yes I got a new windsccreen and its fine.

BHP wise you are close but not exact   

Yes a big table would be fine, why dont you try to get Ed to join us.......

Elias


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Thanks Paul, yes I got a new windsccreen and its fine.
> 
> BHP wise you are close but not exact
> 
> ...


He may well be :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Update:

Dave has decided that, in light of the current weather forecast, that he's not going to come down this week so this will now be a Curry night _without _Dave 

Still plenty of us to have a good time though


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

And we won't need to bring the family saloon! :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

No Mrs Bears.....Just me and a bore of Le Mans. Do you want to see the photos [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

thebears said:


> No Mrs Bears.....Just me and a bore of Le Mans. Do you want to see the photos [smiley=zzz.gif]


YES!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> No Mrs Bears.....Just me and a bore of Le Mans. Do you want to see the photos [smiley=zzz.gif]


OK - I'll update the front page then.

and your entry Penny :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice big curry meet then... wicked 

I hope you all realise that the RRS looks much better covered in dirt. :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Nice big curry meet then... wicked
> 
> I hope you all realise that the RRS looks much better covered in dirt. :lol:


Look forward to seeing you and it tomorrow Tim. Mine's going to be filthy too (by my standards) as it's not getting cleaned tomorrow now


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

As long as it's dry for most of Tomorrow, mine should be spotless (excluding the squillions of bugs i'll pick up on the motorway).

Dodged the rain today going to Bradford & she's now back in the garage.

See you all tomorrow night


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> As long as it's dry for most of Tomorrow, mine should be spotless (excluding the squillions of bugs i'll pick up on the motorway).
> 
> Dodged the rain today going to Bradford & she's now back in the garage.
> 
> See you all tomorrow night


Bring some photos of the RS4 production line to prove me wrong... :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> if jampott's gonna be there put me down... :twisted:


What's the fascination? Just want to worship the shoes of the master? :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

SEE YOU ALL LATER FOLKS


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah see you all in a bit...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks all for a fun night... good to see some old faces again


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Just got in and Bottom is on the telly..... :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Just got in and Bottom is on the telly..... :lol:


Yours? :lol:

Thanks all for coming tonight - not bad for a 'mini' meet 

Great to see some old and some very new faces. Good to meet you Ian and Miranda, sorry I didn't get to chat to you more. See you tomorrow hopefully 

Tim - really wanted to get a good look at your car but just didn't seem to get time. Definitely looks better in Black than my friend's Silver one. 8)

See some of you tomorrow and then, Poole, then Donny


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

No worries Paul, there will be other times for passenger / driver rides I'm sure. Its got a surprising kick for something so phat and pimping 

Your car looking good, but deffo needs a fat bloke in it to lower the suspension a bit. :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> No worries Paul, there will be other times for passenger / driver rides I'm sure. Its got a surprising kick for something so phat and pimping
> 
> Your car looking good, but deffo needs a fat bloke in it to lower the suspension a bit. :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Sounds like a good night - can you organise the next one NOT the same night as Kneesworth? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

sorry, i forgot all about this!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> Sounds like a good night - can you organise the next one NOT the same night as Kneesworth? :roll: :wink:


Soz Clive - just circumstances led to the 20th or nought. I did apologise to Norman though 

Adam - we wondered where you got to - Don't have your number unfortunately.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> sorry, i forgot all about this!


All mouth and no trousers, eh?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol

Jampott i'm more intrigued to meet you more than anything!

My grandma had a stroke last week, so all arrangements etc went out the window... family first and all that...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Just got in and Bottom is on the telly..... :lol:
> ...


Telly's not that big!!! :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> lol
> 
> Jampott i'm more intrigued to meet you more than anything!


Why, he's a Class A Cock :lol: :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cheers Paul for organising.

Good to see you all, good banter & good food. See you soon.


----------

